# New And Struggling With It



## lifted70 (Feb 10, 2005)

i have a 2000 ford expedition with the 5.4 and 3.55 gears. i didnt have the towing package on it but i have added it on since i got it with the exception of the coolers.
the problem im having is my trailer weighs 4800 loaded and its rated at 5600 gross
and i tried pulling an 8% grade and my expedition fell on its face hard i couldnt get above 3-5 mph unless i went to 4wd- LOW. i have changed the trans fluid and added a k&n filter and flowmaster super 40 exhaust recently what else can i do to help. I would like to see somewhere around 15-20 mph if poss. the limit for the canyon is 40 i dont plan on going fast but i would like to get up the hill the day i leave not 3 days later please help.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow! I am a full ton under max towing with 4.10 gears and the 5.3 liter V8 on my Yukon XL 1500 and I would not want to tow much more than I am. When I encounter 8% grades going up Colorado mountains, I wouldn't say the truck struggles, but it definitely lets me know that it is working hard.

You are less than 1000 pounds under max towing with a non-towing gear ratio. Honestly, I am looking forward to what the folks here who know more about tow vehicles say about your situation. Without consulting them, I would say you need more tow vehicle, or you need to move to Kansas!

Good luck, Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only fix I can see other then getting a new rig is a gear change. 3.55 are gas mileage gearing. Not sure what the options are for the Ex but 3.9 to 4.1 range would be in order.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HI and welcome action one thing you can do is have the 3.55 gears switched to a 4.10 or 4.56 but because you have a 4x4 you must do the front also$$. Or its time for a new truck but I don't think you want to here that.

Good luck

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Even at that weight, and the 3.55's you ought to beat 3mph. Holy Cow! What rpm are you turning in low during the pull?

I recently sold my 99 Expy. It had the 3:31 rear and would not pull hardly at all. But I could stay at 50 or so up moderate grades in second. I upgraded to the rig in my signature for the simply for the rear end gears.

I recently replaced my IAC (idle air controller) and also found that the ports were clogged on my EGR valve. This resulted in a poor performance for my rig. Something you might want to check. Not sure if that will help much, but worth a try.

You also may want to verify that rear end is actually a 3.55. If so, try this link:

http://www.drivetrain.com/Fordtrkratio_posidata.html

Match the code on the door panel sticker to the chart.

Short of that, if everything is tuned right and she still won't pull, it's time to







up, or upgrade the axle or the whole truck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You should be doing much better than that. I had a 99 Expedition with the 4.6L and I was able to pull a 4000lb trailer up an 8-9% grade about 7 miles long. It was slow, 20mph, but I made it in 1st gear. I then upgraded to an 01 4x4 Expedition with the 5.4L and 3.55 gears and it was much better and towed my 3500lb popup up the same grade much easier than the 4.6L.

You should have the truck checked for problems. I'm not sure what could be the problem but your performance doesn't sound normal. I don't know about the Flowmaster exhaust you mentioned but some systems are designed for high rpm horsepower and actually reduce low end torque which is just what you need more of.

I now have an 03 Expedition (gotta love 0% interest and incentives) with the 5.4L and 3.73 gears and it does even better than the 01. The only thing I tried for my 01 Expy was a K&N filter and a Superchips engine computer upgrade. The Superchips was nice but I got tired of having to use premium fuel. When I traded in the 01 Expy I kept the Superchip and if you want it just let me know. If you're lucky it's the same engine computer code, PWS2, and you could just pop it right in. To check the engine computer code go to the passenger side of the vehicle, open the front door, and then look in the front part of the door frame, in the general area of the door hinges. There you should find a small sticker that has 3 letters followed by 1 number on it, that is your computer code. If the code isn't the same you would need to have the chip reprogrammed for about $85. That's still much cheaper than a new chip.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Boy 3-5 MPH, I have to agree that you likely have something not right in engine world. Even with the 3.55 gears you should still be able to pull that grade at 20MPH or so. I'm not saying you're going to race right up to that speed. but at least be able to get there and hold it.

There are others here towing with Expys that are doing at least OK pulling that kind of weight. And 4800# is still fairly light.

If you plan on keeping that truck my first stop would be the best Ford mechanic you can find for a full diagnostic. I would be sure to also have the catalytic converter checked thoroughly as a bad one will kill your performance big time.

And in my opinion you will likely never be happy with the 3.55's and pulling hills with this tow vehicle. However, a gear change is going to run you $600 per axle so you're looking at $1200+.

In the end, you may have to seriously consider a change in truck


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would have to agree with CA Jim, find a good mechanic and do a diagnostic. I can't believe that something isn't wrong. I pulled a TT from Fairbanks, AK to Washington, DC with a '91 Explorer and had no problems. Even coming out of Butte, MT, which is very steep, I don't recall having an issue or being frustrated (and I'm a type-A!). The TT was weighing in at 5,600 which was the max for my Explorer (well, ok, slightly over max







). The Exp did have the towing package, but I'm not sure what the diff ratio was.

Believe CA may be thinking about "parts only" on the diff change, tho. When I checked into having that done on my F-250, they wanted $1200 per axle, so nearly $2500. It wasn't worth it for me to do it, but in your situation it might be.

I would sure talk to your ford dealer (or even a couple) and see if you can get a good candid opinion before trading the rig in. 8% is a really steep grade, but it shouldn't be killer.

How does the unit respond on the straight and level and what kind of gas mileage do you get when not towing vs. towing?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Have the trailer brakes been verified that they aren't on all the time.

I would start with the simple things before jumping into changing gears.

Get the trailer brakes adjusted.
Adjust the trailer bearings.
Check the truck all over.

It may be the gears but something sounds fishy. During normal driving, write down at what rpm the transmission shifts from each gear, talk to a Ford mechanic and get advice.

Drive that same road without the camper and how does it perform???

Start simple and document.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a thought. Since you have a 4x4, have you put larger diameter tires on your tow vehicle? If so you have reduced your ratio. It doesn't take much to drop from your 3.55 down to the 2.9 range.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to agree with some of the others; while the 3.55 isn't a great towing gear you should have been able to pull that hill faster then you did. Something else may be wrong.

And if anything I think switching to 4wd should have sapped some power because now your spinning two differentials instead of just one, and the parasitic drag, while minimal, should have been more of a factor because of how slow you were going.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will agree with the other that the best solution may be a new TV. Ouch!
At the very least, with the setup (gearing) you have, you really need to get that tranny cooler! They are a good idea anyway, but will be especially important with your rig.

Just my 2 cents.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I have same engine/gear combo in my supercrew and pull nearly similar weight trailer. 5mph says something is way wrong. I think the suggestions given are good.

I would not recommend even thinking about swapping gearing at this point, either your trailer has its brakes on because of a malfunction or mis-wiring OR there is an issue with your tow vehicle.

I would have it in a for a service at Ford before something goes very bad. If your tow vehicle climbs grades fine on its own (with no trailer connected), I would be guessing a tranny or torque converter issue is happening. Does the trailer pull fine on flat? If so, that would also support a tranny or torque converter issue I think. For your reference on a flat hwy with o/d off I turn 2200 or so RPM at 60mph.

Danny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was talking with a friend in the auto business and mentioned this in passing, his comment was like those already expressed. Get it in for a complete check, let your mechanic know what you ran into and they can begin to diagnose the problem. How many miles do you have on your truck? We're you overheating at all?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the gearing .. should have struggled but not fell flat ... sounds like you have a Torque Converter problem...

If you had to go to 4x4 to go up the hill then your converter in 4X2 was slipping...

Don't think its your brakes -- if it was you would have noticed it by the smell/heat/fire -- dragging a trailer for that long would have burnt out the brakes well before hitting the hill....

Check the Transmission.... the problem is if the converter goes out completely on a hill ... then all you have is your brakes slowing you and not the engine compression... thats BAD


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with everyone else that your TV shouldn't be struggling that much.









There are two excellent websites for Ford owners, and the members are eager to share information on fixes, modifications, diagnostics, etc. They are very much like the members of this site.

The sites are www.f150online.com and www.fordf150.net. Since your Expy is built on the same platform as the F150, I think the feedback will be relevant.

Good luck in finding a solution!

Here are some far out guesses by me:
1) If your engine is revving and you are only going 3-5 MPH, then you have transmission problems
2) If your engine is NOT revving, then your computer is putting the TV in a 'limp-home' mode.


----------



## lifted70 (Feb 10, 2005)

PghOutback said:


> I agree with everyone else that your TV shouldn't be struggling that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lifted70 (Feb 10, 2005)

ok i had it checked and i found out i only have 3.31 gears and my tv is going into limp mode so now i spend 400 to fix that and its going to cost 3k to change gears would anyone recomend a programmer


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm no expert, but 3k sounds pretty steep to change gears. Seems 1500-2000 would be more in line for 2 axles.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Most of the programmers I've seen are at least $400.

Forgot about Limp mode. That'll do it.

Check out Hypertech. No recommendation, mind you, just a name I've heard. Good luck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've used a Superchips on my 01 Expedition and 97 F150 and it worked well. The only complaint was the need for premium $$ fuel. I now have an 03 Expedition and Ford changed the computers on the new truck so I couldn't use it again. It's yours if you want it. Unless the engine computer code is the same (PWS2) you will need to have it reprogrammed for about $90. I've never changed gears but if you're going to spend much more than $1,500 I think you might be better off looking for a new tow vehicle. There are alot of good low priced late model Expeditions around and you should be able to get a pretty good deal. My wife and I like the 03 much better than the 01 so I would recommend starting with 03's if you go the new tow vehicle route. Another advantage of the 03' and on is the 3.73 gear ratio on the 4x4s. The 02's and earlier only had the 3.55 available in the 4x4. Let me know if you're interested in the Superchip.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Mike and Mark. $3K sounds awful high. If it were me, I'd start looking for a different TV. If there are going to be alot of those 8% grades, I'd be looking at 4.10's, and a big block or a diesel, but that's just me.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

3.31's







uh huh, that's definately a problem. Unless you plan on changing the gears I wouldn't spend a dime on this one as I think it's future as a tow vehicle is over. (man I sound like Dr. death here....sorry). No amount of programmers, headers, K&N's, etc.. is going to make a meaningfull difference. And to make matters worse you don't have a tranny or oil cooler either.

Those gears and the lack of the coolers is going to send some important part of your rig to an early death.

FYI, my brother in law changed the gears on his 4X4 Suburban for $1200 total at a local 4-wheeler shop. $600 per axle is the going rate around here for a straight gear change. When you figure it's about $300 in parts (2 ring & pinion sets) for the new gears, that still leaves you 12 hours of labor at $75 per hour. That is PLENTY considering the whole job will take them about 4-5 hours, even 6 if they know what they are doing.

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------

